# public service announcment with dlsr 600D



## newbieme (May 15, 2014)

I'am newbie here...I need your critic please..

and I want to know about the jello effect...


----------



## Braineack (May 15, 2014)

What happens at the 1:00 mark?  video seems to repeat without the music.

subtitles are funny.

I assume the jello effect is the autotune feature on the singer?


----------

